# Russians Have Some Nerve



## toobfreak (Mar 7, 2018)

Seems that North Korea (killed half-brother Kim Jong-nam with VX nerve gas), Syria and now their overlord buddies the Russians all have one thing in common:  a love for nerve agents.  Makes a lot of sense now why Putin is so interested and buddies with Assad!  Latest developments are that Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.  Seems that birds of a feather fly together.  Of course, Putin in typical KKK fashion denies everything as always.  Russia is as pure as the driven snow.  

Sergei Skripal and the 14 deaths under scrutiny
British police suspect Russian ex-spy, daughter was poisoned with nerve agent


----------



## sharik (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.


and the key word being 'likely' - i.e. not true, as it goes with the media.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

A Russian agent convicted of spying for Britain was fighting for his life last night amid suspicions he was poisoned in a shopping centre in Wiltshire.

Sergei Skripal, 66, was in intensive care after being exposed to a mysterious substance as he sat on a bench in the centre of Salisbury. A 33-year-old woman who was with him, is also in critical condition. Both had collapsed and were unconscious when they were discovered.

Reports suggest Col Skripal had recently gone to police claiming he was fearing for his life.

Russian spy fighting for life after being 'poisoned' by unknown substance in Salisbury


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Britain seems to be the cool place for poisoning Russian spies.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

sharik said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.
> ...




How do you get from likely, meaning most probable, to not true?  That is it----  YOU DON'T, and maintain any credibility.  And surprise!  You say your from Russia!  The Russians have established a HISTORY and a PATTERN, and few have both the access to and the willingness to kill dissidents via nerve agents.  Russia is a strong supporter for the ruthless tyrant Syria's Assad, who thinks nothing of gassing his own people.  And unless you can show me that Syria or North Korea had a motive, you can bet GOOD MONEY that the dirty Russians were behind this as well.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 8, 2018)

That Russia would kill people in another country without even really caring, shows just what Putin is like. 

He'll do whatever he wants, and knows he'll get away with it. 

That he interfered in elections from the US Presidential Election, the Brexit election etc, it very clear.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

*I already started a thread on this a couple days ago:*

Russians Have Some Nerve


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

I prefer a more pragmatic approach, before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I prefer a more pragmatic approach, before jumping to conclusions.



Doesn't take rocket science to figure out the number of people both with access to nerve agents, and the willingness, incentive and HISTORY in using them.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer a more pragmatic approach, before jumping to conclusions.
> ...



You're no Hercule Poirot, that's for sure.

You've no idea what goes on in the Ministry of Defence.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



And you do?  Besides, I'm much better thought of as a François-Marie Arouet.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Never heard of him.

I've been round the Ministry of Agriculture, and saw 'stuff' there.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 8, 2018)

_Cui prodest_, gentlemen? Just answer the question, _Cui prodest_?


----------



## Balancer (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Doesn't take rocket science to figure out the number of people both with access to nerve agents



Tokyo subway sarin attack - Wikipedia

But you can still believe in fairy tales that Russia influences everything in this world. And that this is Putin causing earthquakes, hurricanes and frosts in Europe and the USA


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Balancer said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't take rocket science to figure out the number of people both with access to nerve agents
> ...



Wait till they get on to the Zionists.

.


----------



## sharik (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> The Russians have established a HISTORY and a PATTERN


that's media bullshit, don't pretend to not know it.


toobfreak said:


> few have both the access to and the willingness to kill dissidents via nerve agents.


stop making up stories.


toobfreak said:


> the ruthless tyrant Syria's Assad,


his not a tyrant, get your facts right.


toobfreak said:


> gassing his own people.


he was not, it was the US that did it on Syrians.


toobfreak said:


> the dirty Russians were behind this as well.


as well as the dirty West, you mean?


----------



## sharik (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Sergei Skripal and the 14 deaths under scrutiny


to any sane person this looks more like MI6 or MI5 are murdering Russian agents infiltrating Britain.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Don't jump to conclusions.....yet, guys.


----------



## Tehon (Mar 8, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> That Russia would kill people in another country without even really caring, shows just what Putin is like.
> 
> He'll do whatever he wants, and knows he'll get away with it.
> 
> That he interfered in elections from the US Presidential Election, the Brexit election etc, it very clear.


He's just like Americans then. 

Except in the case of Putin it is not quite so clear.

Very murky actually.


----------



## fncceo (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Hey ... if you're really a Russian spy can you get me her phone number?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Balancer said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You must be Trumped. Do you even live in the US?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Balancer said:
> ...



I live somewhere between heaven and earth.

What is it about the 'Z' word you find so alluring?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Funny how you stick up for Russia being a Zionist, since Israel wants Assad gone.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



What's funny about transferences  from that rat's maze of a brain of yours?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I guess you should keep your priorities  straight.  You can't be pro Zionist and pro Russian who is helping Assad, at the same time.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Is there a third option?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I don't think so, since you are a Zionist, for me I'd say we should not be in war in Syria. We have no business there.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

we should be more aggressive against Russian and Iranian involvement in SYRIA-----and also keep an eye on Turkey.
Syria is very strategic in the realm of SHIPPING  (la la la
trade makes the world go round)


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



All decent people in the world want Assad gone---he is
a mass murderer like your pal  Saddam.    Erdogan is
just warming up


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



You don't know what I am. So shut up!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

We're supposed to be talking about nerve poisoning in the UK.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



I am intrigued, mindful    JUST WHAT ARE YOU? ----
     do you pass those ROBOT tests?   have you been
          vetted?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



I'm female, not a robot. Yet.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm not an alien either.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



thanks-----I took you for a boy----so I will not
ask about the issue of circumcision-----none of
my intrusive business


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You thought I was a boy?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



sorry


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> We're supposed to be talking about nerve poisoning in the UK.



yes,  let's    CALLING FOR CITATIONS  !!!!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > We're supposed to be talking about nerve poisoning in the UK.
> ...



What interests me, is how it was administered to them. Through food, or another method?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



rosie would like to know


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



And where was it made?

The policeman who went to assist is also in hospital.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



SHEEEEESH    WTF is the stuff????    something radioactive?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


If on a bench and all on bench received does then probably airborne or automatic machine guns that shoots hypodermic needles laced with it....


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



what is the stuff,  moonie, dear ?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



Not sarin is it?

All very mysterious. How did the policeman get contaminated?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Attacks the nervous system.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Seems that North Korea (killed half-brother Kim Jong-nam with VX nerve gas), Syria and now their overlord buddies the Russians all have one thing in common:  a love for nerve agents.  Makes a lot of sense now why Putin is so interested and buddies with Assad!  Latest developments are that Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.  Seems that birds of a feather fly together.  Of course, Putin in typical KKK fashion denies everything as always.  Russia is as pure as the driven snow.
> 
> Sergei Skripal and the 14 deaths under scrutiny
> British police suspect Russian ex-spy, daughter was poisoned with nerve agent


It is realy sad that Russia is acting in the way that they are. China is the real problem on the planet right now and we and Russia are competing when we should be uniting against the real threat. What the fuck can ya do but deal with it. We should have been more involved over there the minute the wall came down. What a lost opprtunity!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that North Korea (killed half-brother Kim Jong-nam with VX nerve gas), Syria and now their overlord buddies the Russians all have one thing in common:  a love for nerve agents.  Makes a lot of sense now why Putin is so interested and buddies with Assad!  Latest developments are that Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.  Seems that birds of a feather fly together.  Of course, Putin in typical KKK fashion denies everything as always.  Russia is as pure as the driven snow.
> ...



We don't know who did it. Or the motive.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


We know that Russia has a pattern of using this type of attack all the way back to the KGB era. There is also the fact that alot of N. Korea missle technology has Russian foot prints all over it. Pretty damning!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Why would that guy be targeted?


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



by now they have some sort of idea WHAT IT IS-----
    or even just what it is doing to him-----any news?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Yes to keep your puppet happy! Guilt is not definitive but highly likely! I would imagine there is a great deal more evidence with in the intelegence community that I am not privy to also!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



The man and his daughter are still unconscious. The policeman has come round, and is talking.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



What puppet? What are you talking about?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Kim Jon's brother's death had all the hall marks of a Russian KGB hit is what I am talking about. North Korea is a Russian puppet as well as chinas!


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



agents called  "nerve gas" -----DO STUFF----to nerves which -----actually KINDA IDENTIFY  their mode of action if not the
actual chemical formula of the agent.     Vaguely,  they either 
OVER OR UNDER STIMULATE  this or that TYPE OF NERVE.   ------the docs already KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT 
THE AGENT


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Why would that guy and his daughter be targeted in England?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Because he was a former Soviet spy who gave the brits and us intelegence on Russia. Counties tend to get testy with traitors!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



He was swapped on a mutual diplomatic agreement.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Does not mean they were not still pissed. Also sends a message that those who say they can protect you, can't. Pretty good deterent and what exactly can we do about it!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



After five years?!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Hell yes after five years. Counties do not forget traitors. Especialy countries so versed in spy craft. Fucking with Russia it what I did in the eighties while I was in the military. I am here to tell you the Russians were low down scums willing to do what ever it took to forward thier agenda back then. It has not stopped ever since. I gigle as i see ads for Russian wives on this very site. Our intellegence has notice a pattern with some of these mail order brides. Their exit countries are way to happy to assist in aranging these marriages and there has been a pattern of accileration if the the groom was in the telecomunications or cable industry. It would seem that we would be stupid for allowing such a thing, but do not worry, the eyes of asgard are upon them!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...


Diisoprophylaminoethyl methylphosphonothiolate


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


residue...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

Smacks of a KBG agents revenge..


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Smacks of a KBG agents revenge..


Hell yes it does!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Smacks of a KBG agents revenge..
> ...


Not the first time ol" Pootin has had it done...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



yeah?     GOTOHELL   ------------your stuff
does not exist, methanol-head.  ------


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It will not be the last either!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Now we know why Hillary and Pootin got along so well...


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 8, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



you are scaring me...............


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


It is about 100 times more potent than the nerve agent Sarin.

About 0.01g - less than a drop - on the skin is enough to disrupt the body's nervous system and will kill a person in less than 15 minutes.

VX nerve agent: What is it, where did it come from and what does it do to you?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


It's the same old story it shouldn't scare you it's in the Bible...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Why? It is what it is! It will never be any different. People will spy and we will counter spy! The good news is we know what we are doing in spy craft also. One of our best allies in Britain practically wrote the book. I am not worried. I just hope you are not in the telecommunications industry with a Russian bride!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Ps. If you are one of the Russian brides, no reason to fear me I will not be knocking on your door I am no longer involved with any govenment entity. You do nothing illegal and you will be all right!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 8, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that North Korea (killed half-brother Kim Jong-nam with VX nerve gas), Syria and now their overlord buddies the Russians all have one thing in common:  a love for nerve agents.  Makes a lot of sense now why Putin is so interested and buddies with Assad!  Latest developments are that Russia very likely had former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter poisoned by nerve agents.  Seems that birds of a feather fly together.  Of course, Putin in typical KKK fashion denies everything as always.  Russia is as pure as the driven snow.
> ...



I'm not sure I would define China as the main problem.  They seem mainly content to protect and enhance their economic and military security in their own region, but bad actor Russia is involved in things all over the planet, from trying to help terrorist-tyrant Assad in Syria in the hopes of planting a flag in the Middle East, to meddling in our elections, computer mischief the world over, and even buzzing our own military in highly provocative ways in international waters all around the planet looking for a bloody nose.  China's sins are mainly ones of omission, but Russia's sins are clearly ones of aggression.  While China is on the upswing, the Russian empire is weak and stumbling and looking to branch out to acquire new and better powers.

Putin lies to the world,  Putin lies to his own people, kept brainwashed and ignorant, and now we have at least two clowns here in the names of Sellivan and Inmar as Russian Trolls obviously sent to promote everything Russia.  It is like their "day job" to constantly flood this forum with crap about how good everything in Russia is and so much better than America.  Not Europe or anywhere else, but America.  And how stupid Americans are, even though we are responsible for most every good thing in the world.  They are one big propaganda, misinformation and misdirection machine.  And because they are so brainwashed and easily proven wrong, they have now decided upon reading 0.001% of my posts where I make sarcastic remarks about Russia and ignoring the other 99.98% of my posts, that they have somehow come to the conclusion that I am someone from the Ukraine living in Russia?  You can't write stuff this good and these fools only make asses of themselves to everyone here between their idiotic threads about Borscht and Russian vodka and now attacking me because I've exposed them claiming I'm some sort of Ukrainian dissident. Who knows?  Maybe they are idiot enough to really believe their own crap?  How stupid and ignorant Russia has kept its own people in the dark over the years and to what extent they will go to try to wrongly promote that sad, crumbling, but once very great and noble socialist regime and try to deny all of the sad things Russia is engaged in all over the planet is somewhere between hilarious and very sad.  One doesn't know whether to laugh at their antics or take pity on them.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


China has a larger foot print in South America than I am unconfortable with especialy where raw earth materials are. Further when I play civ. I worry about players with similar power to mine much more than the want a be players. I am constantly trying to throw wrenches in the leading players program or if I am in the lead I pick on the guy closest to me in power. I agree that Russias intentions are currently easy to see, but I am less afraid of thier ability to execute them as opposed to China.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 8, 2018)

*WHO BENEFITS?*
So a Russian traitor, Sergei Skripal, was attacked with a nerve agent in Salisbury. It’s a rum do all round. Salisbury isn’t the kind of place you’d associate with that.

HM Gutter Press is sure that Putin ordered the hit on a man who once passed secrets to MI6. Maybe he did. You can understand “Russians” being suspected, given what he did. Plus there’s the murder of Alexander Litvinenko in London, whose cuppa was laced with polonium. A public inquiry into that found that it was a Russian hit, probably ordered by Putin. What evidence they had for that goodness knows. 

So yes, Putin might have ordered it. But if so, why? (Are we allowed to ask such questions without a great triggering?)

The Russians had Skripal. He was imprisoned before being released as part of a swap deal, which is how he ended up here. There’s no point in trying to silence him. He’s already spilled everything he knows. Unless _someone else_ tried to silence Skripal, who was close to Christopher Steele, author of the infamously fake dossier, which the Clintons and DNC paid for handsomely …

It’s a very murky business.

Posted in ATW


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> What is it about the 'Z' word you find so alluring?



Heck. In Russia, on the ear of Zionism, there are no years 50. Therefore, I just now, in this forum, I saw an interesting allusion to the title of "World War Z"


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> we should be more aggressive against Russian and Iranian involvement in SYRIA-----and also keep an eye on Turkey.
> Syria is very strategic in the realm of SHIPPING  (la la la
> trade makes the world go round)



Russia should be more aggressive towards NATO at its borders. Russian borders are very strategic in the realm of the Russian border area


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> All decent people in the world want Assad gone---he is
> a mass murderer like your pal  Saddam.    Erdogan is
> just warming up



How good that we in Russia do not belong to these so-called "decent people". Glory to Mordor!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > we should be more aggressive against Russian and Iranian involvement in SYRIA-----and also keep an eye on Turkey.
> ...



NATO is a toothless wonder.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> We know that Russia has a pattern of using this type of attack all the way back to the KGB era. There is also the fact that alot of N. Korea missle technology has Russian foot prints all over it. Pretty damning!



You have the most developed culture in the world of fantasy, comics and fantasy. This imposes a certain imprint on the ability to distinguish proven facts from mythology


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Why would that guy be targeted?



Here. So I immediately wrote - _Cui prodest?_ This is another noisy scandal of late, which is not beneficial to Russia recently. Why should Russians do so literally on the eve of elections in Russia? 80% of Putin's support - too much and want to have 50%?  No, of course, in the West they can believe that Putin is a stupid psycho who dreams of showing his steepness and therefore arranged a demonstration liquidation two weeks before his election, and did not postpone it even a month later! But to believe in this is an obvious brain disease.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Kim Jon's brother's death had all the hall marks of a Russian KGB hit is what I am talking about. North Korea is a Russian puppet as well as chinas!



Aha. That is, Skripal poisoned Russia and China together?


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Why would that guy be targeted?
> ...



You don't think it's still conjecture? Hillary style?


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Putin lies to the world



Can you prove it? Give the examples of Putin's proven lies.



toobfreak said:


> Putin lies to his own people



Can you prove it? Give the examples of Putin's proven lies.



toobfreak said:


> now we have at least two clowns here in the names of Sellivan and Inmar as Russian Trolls obviously sent to promote everything Russia.



You still forgot to count me!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Putin lies to the world
> ...



Those other Russians?

There's no such place as the USSR.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> You don't think it's still conjecture? Hillary style?



Unlike many opponents of Russia, I try not to make categorical assessments on the issues on which I have little data. As for the mysterious deaths associated with Hillary, I've never been interested in this issue. Therefore, I can not in any way evaluate the reliability of the charges or whoever benefits there. Honestly speaking, the elections in the US generally caused me little interest. Navskidku, for those fragments that I noticed, Hillary I got the impression of a vicious bitch, and Trump - the impression of a straightforward simple guy. My sympathies are for the second type of people, regardless of their attitude towards my country. But this is all about my knowledge of the subconscious struggle in the US  So I avoid such assessments.

I can not now say which side is now profitable for the poisoning of Skripal. I just do not know all the interested parties. But I can say for sure that this poisoning at this moment is not directly beneficial to Russia. It will be worse only poisoning some informant WADA Rodchenko 

...

And, by the way. This is from the same opera as "the use of chemical weapons by Assad"ю Absolutely senseless action, which does not bring the slightest benefit neither Syria nor Russia, but it does great harm in the field of politics. No, it's easy for a simple Western mind to suggest that Putin and Assad are two crazies who do their best to spoil relations with the whole world. And therefore deliberately use chemical weapons. But then it is unclear what these half measures are for? You can immediately use nuclear weapons! The whole world will even more quickly understand the steepness of these guys! At the same time, there will be some military effectiveness  But, no, the Western philistine is happy to believe in theatrical productions of the "White Helmets" and the fact that Putin and Assad are bloody idiots  So the story with Skrypal can turn out to be from the same play . But this, I repeat, is an unsubstantiated assumption other than a general logic  I first heard about Skripal only after his poisoning.


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Those other Russians?
> 
> There's no such place as the USSR.



It seems that I lost a thread of conversation here. I did not write about the USSR.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Those other Russians?
> ...



Never mind. You didn't get it.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Mindful said:


> *WHO BENEFITS?*
> So a Russian traitor, Sergei Skripal, was attacked with a nerve agent in Salisbury. It’s a rum do all round. Salisbury isn’t the kind of place you’d associate with that.
> 
> HM Gutter Press is sure that Putin ordered the hit on a man who once passed secrets to MI6. Maybe he did. You can understand “Russians” being suspected, given what he did. Plus there’s the murder of Alexander Litvinenko in London, whose cuppa was laced with polonium. A public inquiry into that found that it was a Russian hit, probably ordered by Putin. What evidence they had for that goodness knows.
> ...


Murder and hits are pretty murky always. Has all the Hall marks of a Russian hit, that is not definitve some one could have easily wanted it to look that way. Either explanation is possible. Actual evidence is needed to come to the truth. We may never hear the truth about it is the sad thing.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > We know that Russia has a pattern of using this type of attack all the way back to the KGB era. There is also the fact that alot of N. Korea missle technology has Russian foot prints all over it. Pretty damning!
> ...


Hey balancer take your simple russian mind back to russia. I do not fall into fantasy. This did have all the hall marks of a Russian operation so go fuck your self. I did not say that was definitive. It could have been made to look that way. How ever your governemnt is filled with scum bags so thtey are the most likely culprit. Thanks for your take on our politics. How ever we found we do not give a shit about your opinion so go the fuck back home.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

And now, there's an acid attack in Germany.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 9, 2018)

180 troops to be deployed on the streets of Salisbury!


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Hey balancer take your simple russian mind back to russia. I do not fall into fantasy. This did have all the hall marks of a Russian operation so go fuck your self. I did not say that was definitive. It could have been made to look that way. How ever your governemnt is filled with scum bags so thtey are the most likely culprit. Thanks for your take on our politics. How ever we found we do not give a shit about your opinion so go the fuck back home.


In fact, he's home. I see your lice are scratching your ass if something's stopping you?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Inmar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey balancer take your simple russian mind back to russia. I do not fall into fantasy. This did have all the hall marks of a Russian operation so go fuck your self. I did not say that was definitive. It could have been made to look that way. How ever your governemnt is filled with scum bags so thtey are the most likely culprit. Thanks for your take on our politics. How ever we found we do not give a shit about your opinion so go the fuck back home.
> ...


Sorry you can't work in your normal medium here buddy, I am sure you will find a use for those crayolas some day. Mean while we like to have adults on this board. Also please note this is the US message board. We do not need vodka soaked idiots here and we do not care what commie fools have to say!.


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



You better go to the bathroom and wash yourself, From you stinks so, that the entire forum took a shit


----------



## Balancer (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> We do not need vodka soaked idiots here and we do not care what commie fools have to say!.



Yes. We in Russia have long understood that in the US many people are full of hypocrisy and are ready to recognize only the freedom of their word, but not the words of others.

Fortunately, at least you do not decide on this forum, who is allowed to talk, and who - to prohibit.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > We do not need vodka soaked idiots here and we do not care what commie fools have to say!.
> ...


You are not covered by the constitution here ! Not citizen, no rights, to go along with no brains! I am glad you are here running your fucking mouths! I have always enjoyed playing with my food. Have you not forgot you are the russian trolls here, you are supposed to cause us anguish! Why does it not seem to be working this way?


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

American pig got in the face in a Russian train, when you do not know how to behave.


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

Another American pig on the forum. This creature believes that it anyone is interested from the Russian. You even drunk American lady hookers will not give sex


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

Balancer said:


> Fortunately, at least you do not decide on this forum, who is allowed to talk, and who - to prohibit.



Not only in the forum, but all over the world, we force them to quiet down


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

Inmar said:


> American pig got in the face in a Russian train, when you do not know how to behave.


Oh, I am sorry did I hurt your wittle Rusian Feelings! Not feeling so superior any more now moving on to threats! Thank you by the way it is just what I needed to make you go away! I thought you russians liked chess! Poor move comrad! Check mate! I am sorry I may have lead you to believe I dislike russians. This is wrong, I love russians! Your two top exports are awsome! Vodka and whores! I can see the best you have to offer in strip clubs all over the city!


----------



## Inmar (Mar 9, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Inmar said:
> 
> 
> > American pig got in the face in a Russian train, when you do not know how to behave.
> ...


Are you still grunting, pig?. This is a good thing. Go on, you're gonna show the Americans great.
What kind of trash can and what kind of bum did your mother make of you?


----------



## miketx (Mar 9, 2018)

So this is where Russian faggots go when they retire from riding Putins pole. Do you guys get retirement pay or pay by the head?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > So this is where Russian faggots go when they retire from riding Putins pole. Do you guys get retirement pay or pay by the head?
> ...



Bring that shit around me, faggot, and I will blow you to Kingdom come, got me?

There will be a cubic foot of flesh missing from your body. That's just about what a Mauser or .06 does. Most likely it will be around the cranial area, faggot. I may not get on Russian trains, but that right there is a damn good reason not to. Oh geez, the guy just got slapped? Well, if he had balls, he'd get up and beat his ass. Apparently he doesn't, but is any way to treat a tourist?

I'd probly slice the motherfuckers jugular, because, I'm not like that guy. End up in Russia for life and shit. Just because I killed some faggot that thought he wanted to be a badass on the train one day when I was minding my own business.


----------



## miketx (Mar 9, 2018)

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > So this is where Russian faggots go when they retire from riding Putins pole. Do you guys get retirement pay or pay by the head?
> ...


Speak English Boris. What ,you got your mouth full?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2018)

Come walk through Florida woods, Russki faggot, then we'll see what you're made of.

Ever heard of alligators and Moccasins?

How about Crocodiles and huge Boa Constrictors? Hmm?


----------



## miketx (Mar 9, 2018)

Inmar said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Speak English Boris. What ,you got your mouth full?
> ...


Still not English borass.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 9, 2018)

Thread is closed


----------

